# Replacement grips



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

Anyone know if they make replacement grips on the 84f or 21a,like pearl grips like 1911's.If so where?


----------



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

Found it
http://www.grips4guns.com/


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks for the link. Another place for future reference.


----------



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes indeed


----------



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

And another one
http://www.ajaxgrips.com/


----------



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

And another
http://www.hoguestore.com/


----------

